# DIY Press. CO2



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

After I've change to a new pressurized CO2 bottle (2 kg from JBL) I'm having trouble getting it to hold a constant flow.
I have to correct the settings 2-3 times a day, on both reduction-valve and needle-valve.
This I can't really figure out.
Any tips for trouble-shooting?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi man!
So you make a DIY system.Thats nice....

Can you describe your system or even posting a pic of it?
Does the bouble rate is becaming less or more?
What is the bottles output pressure and what is the valves pressure?
How many bubbles per second do you want to have?
After how many hours does the output becaming 'unstable'?

****Sorry for not replying to your other thread,cause i am very busy lately but i promise a good 'debate' for the necessity (or not) of Co2


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Of cause I use a CO2 kit. 
Inspired Mr. Amano I my rule; is do well for your plants and the fish will do even better.
My disagrement on generel use of CO2 is that heard of people loosing their fish, 'cause they though they needed CO2 for a couple of Jave-fern.

Well.
The input man. on the reduc.valve says 'round a 1000 bar, the output says 0 'cause the outlet pressure is to low to register on its scale.
I have no further manometers on the setup, but the needle-valve is hardly opened.
I have a Vitakraft difuser on a filter-outlet, that also works as bubble-counter.

After about 3-4 hrs nomore bubbles enters the difuser, and I then have to correct the needle settings just very slightly.

I do not take out that much CO2 cause the plants of this particular tank haven't fully established yet, about one drop each 1 -2 sec.
The tank holds 580 ltr.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have mine at 1,5 bar output pressure.Can you post a pic of your system?


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

I'll work on it.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

So Husky Jim, here's a pic.

From right to left you see the input- manometer of the reductionvalve, showing about 800 bar.
Next the output-man. showing O L/min, probably because the output is too low for this man. to detect.
Then you see the needlevalve and a back-drop valve ending in a nipple with a 6/4 tube to the tank.

I honestly don't think you can make much of it, but please it give it sincere consideration.

Hmm??? Why did this pic. get this big?


----------

